# Programmieren von "Familienduell"



## OoFeeoO (15. Jul 2009)

Hallo,
leider habe ich kaum Erfahrung mit Java,jedoch benötige ich dringend Hilfe bezüglich der Programmierung des Spiels "Familienduell".Ihr kennt bestimmt noch das Familienduell von RTL (Wir haben 100Leute gefragt...).Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie bzw. ob man dies in Java umsetzen kann?Und wie das funktionieren würde.Es sollte eben auch Design-mäßig was aussehen.
Das bedeutet, ich benötige ein Abfrageprogramm.
Frage z:b.Nennen Sie ein beliebtes Urlaubsland der Deutschen? Vorprogrammiert sind die Urlaubsländer,die von den 100 Leuten vorher genannt wurden,alle anderen sollen mit 0 Punkten ausgegeben werden. Die genannten Urlaubsländer sollen jeweils die Anzahl der Antworten angeben und diese Zahlen sollen am Ende in einer Summe (bei jeder Runde,also pro Frage) ausgegeben werden.
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## AmunRe (15. Jul 2009)

OoFeeoO hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> leider habe ich kaum Erfahrung mit Java



hast du den sonst irgendwelche erfahrungen mit Progammierung?
Vll solltest du dir genauer überlegen wie du dein Programm aufbauen willst (mal abgesehen von den Fragen) ich meine inhaltlich: AWT oder SWING ? Frame oder Applet? OOP oder nicht ? ... .

mfg


----------



## OoFeeoO (15. Jul 2009)

ich habe selbst nur einfache java programmierung und c sowie c++ gemacht.jedoch alles nur in programmen wie c-builder.also ich bin nicht wirklich editor-gewandt.ok,vor 4 jahren,habe ich mal ne einfache homepage mit html erstellt.
ich frage hier ja um zu erfahren,wie man es am besten aufbaut?hast du eine idee,welche struktur sich am besten eignet?


----------



## AmunRe (15. Jul 2009)

naja um ganz einfach zu halten erstellst du dir ein JFrame.
dann musst du eine möglichkeit finden die fragen und antworten zu verwalten z.b eine textdatei mit dieser Syntax:

```
Frage/Antwort/Antwort/Antwort
Nennen Sie ein beliebtes Urlaubsland der Deutschen/USA/Polen/Frankreich
```
(Stichwort streams)
ein array oder ein vector würder aber auch gehen.
wenn du soweit bist musst du die fragen nur noch auf den JFrame ausgeben z.b in einen label. 
Wie genau du dein Programm aufbaust musst du selbst wissen ich will dir nicht den ganzen spaß nehmen  

wenn du noch fragen hast melde dich einfach
mfg


----------

